# Crappie song



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

This is a video from a new friend of mine. The video is ok but I found the song very funny. Don't know if anyone has heard it before, but thought I would post it so you can all listen. enjoy!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKwuCxxDo6c"]YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.[/nomedia]


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

PEE'S ON DUCKS AND SWIMMERS.....lol Now thats a CLassic!


----------

